# Tecumseh engine ID



## greyinggrayling (Jan 27, 2019)

Hi Guys,
I just acquired an older Craftsman II 826 tracker with a Tecumseh 8 hp engine. I need to do some maintenance on the engine but cannot find engine plate anywhere to figure out the model. Online search says to look under the cover on top, but there is no cover on top, at least not a shroud type cover. Any ideas where to find the model number? Also, any idea how old the machine is? 

Blower: model #768884900
Age: ??
Color: silver
Features: reverse, electric start
Engine: Tecumseh 8 hp Snow King

I would appreciate any input you have on this machine! I just can’t seem to get very far on general internet searching.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Do you have an Elec. Starter? If so where the starter plug/Button on top of engine shroud.....You need to remove two screws holding that on and it is underneath that.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

https://www.searspartsdirect.com/model-number/768884900/0247/1507100.html.


Shows some parts.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Not sure how but I found a wheeled one for sale and it was 2009!


*2009 CRAFTSMAN 768.884900 For Sale In Dyersville, Iowa*



Not sure if that is possible. Figure Mod number would be different.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

https://www.partselect.com/AdvancedModelSearch.aspx?ModelNum=768884900&mfgModelNum=&fkMfgID=200


----------



## greyinggrayling (Jan 27, 2019)

Thank out for the info. I’ll take off that plate on the top in the morning and chase it from there.

I’m figuring this machine is out of the 1990’s or early 00’s if I had to guess. Some rust, surface only.
I need to replace the carb bowl, has a pinhole leak. For the price of the bowl and shipping to AK, I figure I’d go ahead and replace the whole carb. There was quite a bit or orange debris in the bottom of the bowl, so likely gunked up in the internals.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

It is not a plate it is the elec. starter cord plug on top of shroud should be black plastic with plug(male/Two prongs) and red button on top. Remove the two bolts attaching that plug on top of metal shroud and number should be under black plastic plug.


Carbs are cheap on ebay. 



Your engine will most likely be a Tecumseh HM-80 or an HMSK80.


Sometimes there is a sticker if your face is in front of Pull cord in front of engine there is a sticker on bottom left of engine tucked just below carb cover/heater box
on left side of shroud down there.


----------



## greyinggrayling (Jan 27, 2019)

Thank you Simplicity for your info.
Found the engine info under the push start assembly just as you described.
143 766152
My understanding is 143 indicates Craftsman, rest is the actual Tecumseh engine 766153

Now I can order parts online with a little more comfort.
Any idea the age of this blower? Does the silver color narrow it down to a certain decade?


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF. Your actual Tecumseh engine model number is HM80-155321L. This is the number you would use when ordering parts for the engine. The info is at the bottom of the service manual.


http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Grunt is correct HM80-155321L.

Back of manual XII Right hand column just below half way.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

A big help is there is four numbers and a letter after HM80-155321L called a DOM or some call a serial number


Example: 4174D If you look there again we can age it for you....Most likely.


----------



## greyinggrayling (Jan 27, 2019)

That helps as well,thank you for the cross reference to get actual Tecumseh number. And the manual, that will come in handy this week.

Serial number is 6295D. After more online research, that makes my machine either a 1986 or 1996? (I doubt it is a 2006 and no way it’s 2016)
Doesn’t really matter, just curious of age. 

Cheers!


----------



## greyinggrayling (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

greyinggrayling 
remove the 2 small bolts holding the starter button/plug in down to the engine cover, under it you will find the engine model and spec codes stamped into the cover


----------



## Xilbus (Nov 30, 2018)

Wow almost no rust on the body. Looks real good.


----------

